# Bring yer axe to Hamilton Aug. 8th!



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Just caught an article in the Hamilton paper....

Somebody is trying to break the record for number of guitarists playing "Smoke on the Water"....we need at least 1803 guitarists....

August 8th, Festival of Friends, Gage Park. Signup starts at 11:45, noise starts at 2.

I'll be there, anybody else?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds pretty wild. Are they amping everyone? Need a lot of extension cords. :rockon2:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Acoustic or unplugged mostly I think....still counts according to Guinness

Me, I'm thinking a bunch of car batteries, an AC inverter and a Marshall Half-Stack.....




(no, not really)


p.s. can we sticky this so everyone can see it? Thanks


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Will an unplugged electric guitar work in that situation? It's like going to war with a gun with no bullets... Just saying...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they did that here with a neil young song recently. i was thinking of going, but purposely playing something else.kkjuw


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> Will an unplugged electric guitar work in that situation? It's like going to war with a gun with no bullets... Just saying...


I understand it's the number, not the noise level, so unplugged electrics are allowed, but they aint exactly Rock 'n Roll.....


Me, I think I'm gonna bring either my acoustic, or my Vox Pathfinder plugged into one of these...










should give me enough juice for 20 minutes of :rockon2:


p.s. the lineup of performers for the night includes David Wilcox & Kim Mitchell


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Man I hate working the weekend shift.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

2fara away4 me


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm going just to watch. :wave:


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Just get a Traynor TVM50 (battery powered inst amp/PA) and a Pocket Pod!


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, don't know yet if we did it,but here's what it looked like...










Me & the kid doing our bit...











watch this space for the results....


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn....official total 1726.....

Still good for a Canadian record,and we beat Toronto....


Still,if all youse guys from the board had come, & brought friends....


I hope you all are coming next year.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

...and you made the news: http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2009/08/10/guitar-guinness-record.html

Since you were there, I'm curious. What the heck does something like that sound like? The image I have is that it sounds like the worst music store in the world on a Saturday afternoon.:smile:


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> ...and you made the news: http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2009/08/10/guitar-guinness-record.html
> 
> Since you were there, I'm curious. What the heck does something like that sound like? The image I have is that it sounds like the worst music store in the world on a Saturday afternoon.:smile:


Not as bad as you might think, especially since they had a real band playing on the main stage, and the majority of players were either unplugged or on acoustics, I brought my Vox Pathfinder and a battery pack - no sense playing Deep Purple if you're not plugged in, IMHO. Here's a clip - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGFiYxxVfSs


I don't know the guy who filmed this, but I think it's cool that I'm in it - outside the fence, white shirt, black guitar strap -


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm trying to imagine what the Main West and King St. buses were like to ride on with all those folks bringing their guitars along.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw one guy show up on a bicycle, with his Epiphone Sunburst LP ( no case!) slung across his back - and a buddy of mine saw 2 guys on motorcycles with guitar cases bungee'd on....


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

hey all

hope you all had fun, too bad i couldn't make it out!


----------

